# Linux zum ausprobieren.



## Solarius (30. Oktober 2011)

Ab und zu taucht die Frage auf, welches Linux (oder besser: welche Linuxdistribution) das Beste sei, und welches man nehmen soll. Diese Frage kann man so allgemein nicht beantworten. Es ist Geschmacksache. Ähnlich wie die Frage, ob Schokoladeneis oder Vanilleeis besser ist. Ich möchte deshalb hier ein paar sehr  unterschiedliche Linuxdistributionen vorschlagen. Man kann sie alle Live ausprobieren. Ohne Installation. Alle hier vorgeschlagenen Distributionen sind mehr oder weniger auch für Anfänger geeignet. Auch mehrere gängige Desktops kann man mit dieser Auswahl testen. 




Ubuntu:
Dies ist eine der am weitesten verbreiteten Linuxdistributionen überhaupt. Und sie ist ganz besonders anfängertauglich. Bei dieser Linuxdistribution kann der Anfänger viele Probleme selber lösen ohne jemanden fragen zu müssen. Dies liegt unter anderem auch an der sehr guten Hardwareerkennung. Alles funktioniert einfach so.  Ubuntu kommt mit dem Desktop Unity daher, welcher besonders einfach und  anwenderfreundlicher sein soll.  Ubuntu hat außerdem eine riesengroße Community, welche dem Anfänger bei Problemen sehr gerne hilft. Erwähnen möchte ich noch die sogenannten LTS-Versionen von Ubuntu. Ubuntu versorgt  LTS(Long-Time-Support) Versionen 5 Jahre lang mit Updates. Die aktuelle LTS-Version ist Ubuntu-12.04 LTS.
Download | Ubuntu
Falls Unity nicht gefällt, hat man die Möglichkeit, einen anderen Desktop nachzuinstallieren. Etwa Xfce. Diesen Desktop kann man mit Xubuntu testen. Früher war Gnome der Standarddesktop für Ubuntu. Wer Gnome ganz unverbindlich kennenlernen möchte, der kann es mit einer Opensuse-Live-CD  ausprobieren. Auch Gnome lässt sich für Ubuntu nachinstallieren.
Für ältere Computer mit schwachem Prozessor und wenig Ram ist Ubuntu mit LXDE als Desktop geeignet. Diese Ubuntuversion nennt sich Lubuntu. Die Hardwarevoraussetzungen verlinke ich hier:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_Requirements
Man bekommt Lubuntu hier:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
Xubuntu gibt es hier:
Get Xubuntu « Xubuntu



Linux Mint:
Dieses Linux basiert auf Ubuntu. Es ist ein absolutes Highlight. Nicht umsonst zählt Linux Mint zu den beliebtesten Distributionen überhaupt. Anders als Ubuntu bringt Linux Mint bereits  alle Multimedia-Codecs und Plugins mit. Auch der Flash-Player ist dabei. Meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung nach ist für ein Notebook Linux Mint mit dem Desktop Mate ganz ideal geeignet. Linux Mint bekommt man hier:
Download - Linux Mint



Mageia:
Mageia ist eine Linuxdistribution, welche sich von  der französischen Linuxdristribution Mandriva abgespalten hat. Es  ist inzwischen  beliebter als das Original.  Mageia  unterscheidet sich von Ubuntu sehr. Trotzdem ist es genauso benutzerfreundlich. Es ist komfortabel und bequem. Mageia   ist inzwischen meine ganz persönliche Lieblingsdistribution geworden. Für Mageia  sind mindestens 500 MB Arbeitsspeicher erforderlich. Es werden aber 2 Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher empfohlen.
Download Mageia 
Das Original Mandriva gibt es hier:
Download Mandriva Linux 2011 | Mandriva



Opensuse:
Dies ist eine große nicht (mehr) europäische Linuxdistribution. Deshalb werden aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen keine Multimediacodecs mitgeliefert. Diese werden jedoch im installierten System bei Bedarf automatisch gesucht - und  nicht gefunden. Man muß erst das Repository Packman zur Liste der Installationsquellen hinzufügen. Dafür macht man einfach einen Haken vor dieses Repository. Dann funktioniert die automatische Installation der Multimediacodecs sehr gut.   Den Flashplayer installiert man aus dem Non-OSS Repositorie.  Opensuse möchte viele Ziele gleichzeitig erreichen: Aktualität, Stabilität, Benutzerfreundlichkeit und riesengroße Softwareauswahl. Opensuse schafft das auch.   Eine Opensuse Live-CD mit Gnome  oder KDE findet man hier:
openSUSE.org



Nun kommen einige Linuxdistributionen für eher fortgeschritte Anfänger.


Gentoo und Sabayone Linux:
Sabayon Linux ist nach einer italienischen Süßspeise benannt. Und genau so soll es auch sein. Süß, lecker und leicht verdaulich. - Und bis auf die Verdaulichkeit  ist es auch so. Sabayone Linux basiert auf Gentoo. Gentoo ist eine auf Quellen basierende Linuxdistribution. Das heißt, der Gentoo-Anwender kompiliert sich sein System selber. Und zwar kompiliert er speziell für seinen Computer/Prozessor. Dadurch erhält der  Gentoo-Anwender  ein speziell auf seinen Computer optimiertes Betriebssystem. Sabayone Linux stellt ein vorkompiliertes laufendes System zur Verfügung. Es wird viel Wert auf leichte Bedienbarkeit gelegt. Multimediacodecs sind bereits  vorinstalliert. Der Flash-Player muß aber noch nachinstalliert werden.  Diese Linuxdistribution ist etwas für fortgeschrittene Anfänger. Die neueste Version samt md5sum findet man hier:
Sabayon | Home
Auch Gentoo gibt es mittlerweile als riesengroße vorkompilierte Live-DVD. Sie ist vollgepackt mit Software. Genau wie Sabayone Linux startet die Live-DVD mit dem Desktop KDE4. 
Gentoo Linux -- Where to Get Gentoo Linux
Das Handbuch von Gentoo  soll ganz ausgezeichnet sein!
Gentoo Linux Dokumentation -- Gentoo Handbuch



Debian:
Debian legt großen Wert auf auf fehlerfreie und stabile Software. Debian liefert daher nur gut durchgetestete, schon etwas ältere Software aus.  Aufgrund der älteren Software  kann es daher sein, dass es auf neuerer Hardware nicht läuft.  Das wäre Pech. Aber wenn es läuft, dann hat man ein sehr stabiles Linux.  
Debian -- Live install images
Etwas aktuellere Software erhält man mit Semplice Linux.



Semplice Linux:
 Sempice Linux basiert wie zum Beispiel auch Ubuntu auf Debian. Es kommt mit dem Desktop Openbox daher.  Und der sieht ersteinmal leer aus. Ein Mausklick rechts und ein Menü öffnet sich. Anders als Debian verwendet  Semplice Linux  topaktuelle Software. Tatsächlich basiert Semplice "stable" auf Debian "unstable". Auch Semplice Linux ist leicht zu bedienen.   Multimediacodecs und Flashplayer sind bereits enthalten. Semplice Linux wurde aktuell gründlich überarbeitet und ist jetzt meiner Meinung nach auch für Anfänger gut geeignet. Semplice Linux stellt nur geringe Anforderungen an die Hardware. Es reicht ein 486-Prozessor und 384 MB Ram. 
Download | Semplice Linux


Nun kommen noch ein paar interessante Linuxdistributionen:


Bodhi Linux:
Wer hat schon einmal von Enlightenment gehört? Oder E17? Es handelt sich um einen kleinen, aber feinen Desktop, der seine Liebhaber hat. Wer diesen Desktop einmal ausprobieren möchte, der kann das sehr gut mit Bodhi Linux tun. Hardwarevoraussetzungen sind  128MB RAM, eine 300 Mhz CPU und 2,5 GB freier Festplattenplatz. Bodhi Linux basiert auf Ubuntu.
Bodhi Linux



Puppy Linux:
Puppy Linux ist  ganz  wunderbar dafür geeignet, es vom USB-Stick oder von der CD zu starten. Es braucht nicht unbedingt auf die Festplatte installiert zu werden, um gut zu funktionieren.  Diese Linuxdistribution ist speziell für alte Hardware entwickelt. Für sehr alte Hardware gibt es sogar eine spezielle Retro-Version.  Puppy Linux läuft bereits auf Rechnern mit einem halben Gigabyte Ram komplett im Arbeitsspeicher. Puppy Linux ist rasend schnell. Es ist sehr einfach und intuitiv zu bedienen. Eine der aktuellen Puppyversionen basiert auf Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS. Da für diese Ubuntuversion 5 Jahre Support geleistet wird, soll auch für die darauf basierende Puppyversion  Precise Puppy 5 Jahre Support geleistet werden.
Das neueste Puppy findet man hier: 
Puppy Linux
Hier findet man weitere Puppy Seiten:
weitere Puppy Seiten



Parted Magic:
Dies ist gar keine Linuxdistribution. Es ist ein Computertestsystem. Mit Parted Magic kann man Festplatten testen, partitionieren und formatieren. Man kann den Arbeitsspeicher und andere Hardware testen. Auch ins Internet kommt man mit Parted Magic. Da es sich eigentlich nicht um eine Linuxdistribution  handelt, gehört es eigentlich auch nicht in  diese Liste. Trotzdem möchte ich es hier bringen, da es die Leistungsfähigkeit von Linux zeigt.  
Parted Magic, Download bei heise



Linux auf dem USB-Stick.


Um eine Linuxdistribution live auszuprobieren, brennt man das Iso üblicherweise  auf eine CD oder eine DVD. Alternativ gibt es die Möglichkeit, das Linux mit einem USB-Stick auszuprobieren. Das hat  Vorteile: Man braucht keine CDs und außerdem startet das Linux vom USB-Stick  schneller. Um das Linux auf den USB-Stick zu schreiben, ist das Programm UNetbootin sehr hilfreich. UNetbootin schreibt  das Iso bootbar auf auf einen USB-Stick. Wenn  man UNetbootin startet, dann bietet es dem Anwender eine Auswahl verschiedener Linuxdistributionen an. UNetbootin läd diese Distributionen selbstständig aus den Internet und schreibt sie auf den USB-Stick. Das ist jedoch nicht zu empfehlen, denn erstens dauert es länger und zweitens läd UNetbootin nicht immer die neueste Version der gewünschten Linuxdistibution  herunter. *Laden Sie deshalb bitte  das gewünschte Linux immer direkt von der Internetseite auf ihre Festplatte herunter.* Sie können das Iso dann mit UNetbootin auswählen und auf den USB-Stick schreiben. 
Im Bios wählt man nun noch die richtige Bootreihenfolge aus. Wenn der Computer nicht vom USB-Stick booten will, obwohl man "removable" ausgewählt hat, sollte man sich noch die Liste der Festplatten im Bios anschauen. Manchmal ist der USB-Stick auch unter den Festplatten geführt. Man schiebt dann den USB-Stick ganz nach oben. Jetzt sollte es funktionieren.
UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads
Leider kommt es relativ häufig vor, dass sich ein Iso nicht so einfach von UNetbootin bootbar auf einen USB-Stick schreiben lässt. Manjaro in der Version xfce-0.8.3-x86_64.iso ist so ein Fall. Es lässt sich aber auf eine DVD schreiben und von dort starten.


----------



## blackout24 (30. Oktober 2011)

Anstatt irgendwelche Exoten aus zuprobieren würde ich mal mit was solidem anfangen.
Debian -- Live install images

Die bekanntesten Distributionen Mint, Ubuntu usw. basieren da drauf. Setzte zu 100% auf freie Software.
Mehr dazu hier: Debian -- What Does Free Mean?

Für den Einstieg kann man aber relativ deutlich sagen, dass Ubuntu das Beste ist. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf eine
Hürde zu Stoßen ist einfach am geringsten.


----------



## Jimini (30. Oktober 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Anstatt irgendwelche Exoten aus zuprobieren würde ich mal mit was solidem anfangen.
> Debian -- Live install images
> 
> Die bekanntesten Distributionen Mint, Ubuntu usw. basieren da drauf. Setzte zu 100% auf freie Software.
> ...


 
Dann meiner Meinung nach noch eher Mint, damit haben Anfänger in meinem Bekanntenkreis in der Regel weniger Probleme gehabt. Bei Ubuntu hingegen kam es schon vor, dass das erste große Update nach dem Setup die Installation zerlegt hat und nicht mehr booten wollte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## spionkaese (30. Oktober 2011)

Jimini schrieb:
			
		

> Dann meiner Meinung nach noch eher Mint, damit haben Anfänger in meinem Bekanntenkreis in der Regel weniger Probleme gehabt. Bei Ubuntu hingegen kam es schon vor, dass das erste große Update nach dem Setup die Installation zerlegt hat und nicht mehr booten wollte.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Bei mir ist es(als ich noch Mint benutzt habe) mal vorgekommen, dass das erste kleine Update nach der Installation das System zerschossen hat. Und zwar DIREKT nach der Installation 
Dann kam Fedora, was echt super war (Gnome 3  )
Und jetzt Archlinux. Wenn man sich eingearbeitet hat ist es einfach  zu bedienen, schnell und sparsam.


----------



## blackout24 (30. Oktober 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Dann meiner Meinung nach noch eher Mint, damit haben Anfänger in meinem Bekanntenkreis in der Regel weniger Probleme gehabt. Bei Ubuntu hingegen kam es schon vor, dass das erste große Update nach dem Setup die Installation zerlegt hat und nicht mehr booten wollte.
> 
> MfG Jimini



So Recht habe ich die Besonderheit von Mint noch nicht verstanden. Ist das Ubuntu auf Rolling Release getrimmt?
Seit Arch bin ich auch großer Fan von RR. Selbst, wenn sich mal was an Updates angestaut hat läuft das problemlos durch.
Dazu ist man noch weit mehr up-to-date als mit Ubuntu. Dort hat man nie ganz den allerneusten Kernel bei Release.

Ich habe mal 2 VMs gestartet beiden 2 GB RAM und eine CPU und 30 GB Festplatte gegeben. Bei beiden die 32 Bit Version drauf einmal Arch mit Gnome 3 ohne weitere Sachen und einmal Ubuntu 11.10 mit Gnome 3 und Unity. Interessanterweise ist der RAM Verbrauch bei beiden nach dem Hochfahren nahezu identisch. Arch arbeitet trotzdem schneller, was am meisten auffällt, wenn man einfach mal ein Terminalfenster öffnet. Bei Arch ist es einfach sofort da. Bei Ubuntu sieht man wie es sich aufbaut.


----------



## Jimini (31. Oktober 2011)

Mint ist meiner Meinung nach noch ein bisschen benutzerfreundlicher als Ubuntu. Wobei ich Ubuntu an sich nicht niedermachen will - es ist und bleibt eine gute Distribution. Ich kann nur nach 5 Jahren Gentoo mit fast nichts anderem mehr umgehen - vielleicht noch Debian, aber apt ist für mich persönlich einfach mal eine grottige und unglaublich starre Sache, wenn man sich an portage gewöhnt hat. Von der hinkenden Aktualität der Pakete mal abgesehen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann nur sagen, das ich mit Ubuntu angefangen habe und momentan damit gut klarkomme.
Falls du das auch nimmst, dann würde ich mir Ubuntusers.de schon bookmarken 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## spionkaese (31. Oktober 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Mint ist meiner Meinung nach noch ein bisschen benutzerfreundlicher als Ubuntu. Wobei ich Ubuntu an sich nicht niedermachen will - es ist und bleibt eine gute Distribution. Ich kann nur nach 5 Jahren Gentoo mit fast nichts anderem mehr umgehen - vielleicht noch Debian, aber apt ist für mich persönlich einfach mal eine grottige und unglaublich starre Sache, wenn man sich an portage gewöhnt hat. Von der hinkenden Aktualität der Pakete mal abgesehen.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 Mit Arch würdest du sicherlich gut klarkommen.
Die Pakete sind fast immer aktuell.


----------



## Solarius (6. November 2011)

Ich hoffe, es hat ein wenig Spaß gemacht.  Falls ja, dann habe ich hier noch mehr:
software.opensuse.org: openSUSE 12.1 RC 2 herunterladen

Es handelt sich hierbei um einen einen Releasekandidaten von Opensuse 12.1.  Die Entwickler bitten um Hilfe bei der Fehlersuche:
Opensuse 12.1 RC 2 « NEWS « Linux-Magazin Online

Die neue Opensuse erscheint am 16 November. Sie hat den Linuxkernel 3.1. Das bedeutet, dass dieses
Linux auch auf relativ neuer Hardware laufen sollte.




blackout24 schrieb:


> Anstatt irgendwelche Exoten aus zuprobieren würde ich mal mit was solidem anfangen.
> Debian -- Live install images


Den Link zu Debian habe ich oben hinzugefügt. Das liegt aber auch an einem Interview, das Linus Torwalds in der ZEIT gegeben hat:
Open Source: "Linux ist zu komplex geworden" | Digital | ZEIT ONLINE
Linus Torwalds überlegt also, zu Debian oder Opensuse zu wechseln. 

Hier ist noch ein aktueller Artikel über Pardus:
Pardus Linux: Das offizielle Betriebssystem der Türkei - NETZWELT
Ich bin also nicht der einzige,  dem Pardus gut gefallen hat.


----------



## Kaid (9. November 2011)

ich finde Ubuntu überhaupt net schlecht


----------



## blackout24 (9. November 2011)

Kaid schrieb:


> ich finde Ubuntu überhaupt net schlecht


 
Wenn man Unity weg macht und Gnome-Shell benutzt gehts. Unity ist zwar viel besser geworden von 11.04 auf
11.10 aber hat 2-3 fette Bugs die nicht zu übersehn sind. Es bleiben Fenstertitel und Knöpfe im Indicatorpanel hängen
obwohl das Fenster zu ist. Das Dash ist nicht immer im Vordergrund wenn es aufgerufen wird dadurch geht auch das Dock
an der linken Seite manchmal nicht... etc. Außerdem bei weitem nicht so Erweiterbar wie Gnome Shell mit den Extensions.


----------



## NCphalon (9. November 2011)

Find mit Gnome 3 ham se ne ziemlich tolle Oberfläche entwickelt.


----------



## blackout24 (9. November 2011)

Man sollte Gnome 3 nicht mit Gnome Shell verwechseln. Ubuntu mit Uniy benutzt auch Gnome 3.


----------



## roggenbroth (9. November 2011)

Ich nutze auch Ubuntu, top System, dazu kostenlos und schlank.   Was will man mehr?  Games laufen auch fast alle dank Wine.


----------



## Jimini (9. November 2011)

roggenbroth schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch Ubuntu, top System, dazu kostenlos und schlank.   Was will man mehr?  Games laufen auch fast alle dank Wine.


 Ubuntu ist für Linux-Verhältnisse schon eher adipös 
Nichtsdestotrotz ist es eine gute Distribution.

MfG Jimini


----------



## DerMann (12. November 2011)

Für den Anfang kann ich Snowlinux empfehlen.


----------



## FX_GTX (27. November 2011)

Alle Linux-Distributionen im Überblick:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/1/19/Gldt1104.svg


----------



## B3RG1 (27. November 2011)

FX_GTX schrieb:


> Alle Linux-Distributionen im Überblick:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/1/19/Gldt1104.svg


 
Ach du Schei**


----------



## Solarius (27. November 2011)

Ich überlege, Linux Mint in die Liste aufzunehmen.  Ich hatte es weggelassen, da ich die Liste nicht zu sehr aufblähen wollte. Aber jetzt ist
Linux Mint womöglich schon beliebter als Ubuntu:

Linux Mint 12 im Test: Ubuntu, ganz ohne Unity - Linux/Unix - derStandard.at

Dieses Linux gefällt mir sehr gut. Zum Beispiel die Kombination aus Gnome3 und Mate, was an Gnome2 erinnert:
http://images.derstandard.at/2011/11/25/1319295865571.jpg
Im Bericht schreibt der Autor, dass die Kombination aus zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Desktops gewagt sei. Mir hat es allerdings
gefallen.

Linux Mint 12 ist sehr schön geworden. Alles ist sehr einfach und intuitiv bedienbar. Tja, bis auf eins: Ich musste ganz schön fummeln, 
bis ich die Tastatur auf Deutsch eingestellt hatte. Warum wird das nicht gleich beim Start der Live-DVD geklärt? So machen es andere 
Distributionen.

Hier noch ein Bericht über die neue Opensuse 12.1, die vor ein paar Tagen erschienen ist:
openSUSE 12.1 ist da: Verlockendes aus zweierlei Welten - Linux/Unix - derStandard.at


----------



## Solarius (19. Juli 2012)

Ich habe hier einen interessanten Artikel  über Mageia 2 gefunden.
Mageia 2 im Test: Das Allround-Linux - Linux/Unix - derStandard.at
Ich möchte daraus zitieren:





> Mageia 2 weiß ausgerechnet mit dem zu punkten, wovon sich viele andere Distributionen mittlerweile gezielt entfernen: Mit der Vielfalt an Desktops, Anwendungen und der Möglichkeit diese nach Belieben zu kombinieren. Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass Ubuntu, Fedora und Co. mit ihrem Streben nach einer einheitlicheren User Experience falsch liegen. Allerdings tut sich damit eben auch eine Lücke für "klassische" Linux-Distributionen auf - und diese kann Mageia bestens abdecken.


Ich bin also nicht der einzige, der gern mal einen anderen Desktop ausprobiert. Ich finde,  Mageia 2 ist ein sehr schönes Linux.  Live-CDs zum ausprobieren gibt es hier:
https://www.mageia.org/downloads/

Ich bin etwas unschlüssig, ob ich Mandriva schon aus der Liste entfernen sollte. Noch gibt es das ja. Aber ich würde auf jedenfall Mageia 2 vor Mandriva bevorzugen.


----------



## Solarius (17. August 2012)

Auch für den, der   "seine" Linuxdistribution gefunden hat, kann es nützlich sein mal eine neuere Linuxversion auszuprobieren. 
Die Woche: Helft testen! | heise open
Also ruhig mal eine neue Linuxdistribution mit einem neuen Kernel testen. 
Oder von  "seiner" Linuxdistribution einen Releasekandidaten brennen und testen, ob alles funktioniert.
Ich zitiere mal aus dem Link:





> Wenn Sie dann Fehler finden und Entwickler bei der Problembeseitigung unterstützen, helfen Sie sich somit selbst – und tragen dazu bei, Linux besser zu machen. Das ist eine schöne, gemeinnützige und Zufriedenheit schaffende Art "Danke" für die Arbeit zu sagen, die andere in Linux investieren.


----------



## blackout24 (17. August 2012)

Eine gute Möglichkeit um ein Teil des ganzen zu sein ist auch sich an den Wikis zu beteiligen. Bei vielen Sachen hilft man schon, wenn man wichtige Artikel nur ins Deutsche übersetzt oder ältere Beiträge aufbessert.


----------



## Jimini (17. August 2012)

Ich habe erst gestern eine Manpage korrigiert, die recht viele Tippfehler enthielt. Mit so kleinen Dingen kann man auch etwas beitragen, wenn man ein wenig Zeit entbehren kann. Die Entwickler, mit denen ich bisher zu tun hatte, waren sehr dankbar für Bugmeldungen oder kleine Angebote, zu helfen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Solarius (23. August 2012)

Arch Linux habe ich bisher nicht Live zum Laufen gebracht. Ich habe es deshalb nie ausprobiert. Heute habe ich mit Manjaro Linux einen Ableger von Arch Linux ausprobiert. 
Manjaro Linux erschienen - Pro-Linux
Der Standarddesktop ist demnach Xfce. Offenbar sind alle Multimedia Codecs und auch der Flash-player installiert.
Wer es  ausprobieren möchte, kann es hier herunterladen:
Manjaro Linux - Browse /release at SourceForge.net
oder gleich hier:
Manjaro Linux | Enjoy the simplicity


----------

